# Hello Brethern



## lee c smith jr (Dec 5, 2008)

My user name is my name: Lee C Smith Jr
I was raised at Aldine Lodge #1412 in 1992
Served as Worshipful Master 1998-1999
Charter member of Billy Wayne Tinsley Morning Lodge #1458
Affiliated with Melrose Lodge #1294 in 2007
Scottish Rite 32degree
North Houston Chapter #472 of Royal Arch Masons
North Houston Council #387 of Royal & Select Masters
Melrose Commandery #109 of the Knights Templar of Texas
Did belong to Texas Lodge of Research in 2007 but can't contact them for new dues payment information.
I like discussions surrounding Masonry. I have had many with Brother Jerry who asked me to join this forum. That way he can get a chance to respond. I talk a little more than I listen. If I get too opinionated then just chalk it up to the fact that sometimes I have delusions of being a self appointed intellectual of my time.


----------



## Nate C. (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TCShelton (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Joey (Dec 5, 2008)

Very nice to have you join the forums..... Welcome aboard!


----------



## TexMass (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow!  You look just like that Confederate General.  Welcome.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome Brother! It's an Honor to have you on the forum.


----------



## RJS (Dec 6, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Dec 6, 2008)

Brother Lee good to have you on the forum, We have missed you at the Lodge.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Dec 6, 2008)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Dec 8, 2008)

Howdy, and thanks for the invitation to join this group. I love talking Masonry with my brothers. I am a bit busy at work, so somtimes it may take me a while to respond to a thread. If you will bear with me, I will eventually get what I am attempting to say typed.


----------

